# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Gabimi i Hashim Thacit ne konference

## LuLiKraS

pershendetje te nderuar antare.
* Ju lus te vizitoni disa video per Hashim Thaqin dhe kqyreni cfare kryeministri ka Kosova.*


*Kqyr qfare iterviste jep ai  kur del para kameres:*



*Hashim Thaqi ne shtepi Publike ne Maqedoni*

----------


## Kosovelli

> pershendetje te nderuar antare.
> * Ju lus te vizitoni disa video per Hashim Thaqin dhe kqyrne qfare lope 1meter e 90cintemetra ka Kosova.*
> 
> 
> *Kqyr qfare iterviste jep Magari kur del parakameres:*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4eN67JE6_k
> 
> *Hashim Thaqi ne shtepi Publike ne Maqedoni*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p701alb9GK8


nuk paska kurgja me than ketu vetem per ata qe jan deshpruar ne politik me shajt...

----------


## Drenica 97

Nuk mund te quhet dikush budall e as gomar per një gabim.
Sa i perket shtepis publike,ket propagand e ka lansu filiala e udbes në Kosovë,e disa gomar e marrin si te vertet,jan msu ti besoin udbes.
Per ta vertetu a është lokali "BALLKANIKA" restoran apo shtepi publike e ke ket webfaqe.....
www.gastronomskivodic.com.mk ballkanika.html./IMG
Telefoni 389 230730 713.
Shkupi nuk është aq larg ,mund te shkosh ne ket restoran ,e ta vertetosh se a është shtepi publike.

----------


## ardis

kur ky burre luftonte per clirimin e kosoves, ti mund te ishe fshehur ne ndonje skute,gabimet per njerez jane, n,q,s, ka shkuar ne shtepi publike kjo tregon qe nuk eshte gay,megjiyhese dukej filmim i manipuluar,je i vogel te analizosh hashim Thacin

----------


## fegi

> kur ky burre luftonte per clirimin e kosoves, ti mund te ishe fshehur ne ndonje skute,gabimet per njerez jane, n,q,s, ka shkuar ne shtepi publike kjo tregon qe nuk eshte gay,megjiyhese dukej filmim i manipuluar,je i vogel te analizosh hashim Thacin


Kun tuj luftu se kom pa hashim thaqin ne shqiperi ka nejt me jakup krasniqin e xhavit halitin dhe kan maru plane per likuidimin e liderve te Ibrahim Rugoves kjo esht lufta e  hashimit.

----------


## LuLiKraS

Nje send e ti qe qfare njeri ka hyp ne krye te *Qeveris te Kosoves* ma za ma keq une jam marr inati ket javen e fundit pas *tragjedis* ne Lumin TINAS.

 Veq nje send e do se vi mos ka linde ne nate  te shejt se ky magar kaq shume nafak me pas...
* Dy lop* me ja vizatu *Hashim Thaqit* ne leter *A4* dhe me ja boh shko ne *Tiran* dhe ktheu ne *Prishtin* kur te vjen prej *Tiranes* ne *Prishtin* kur te ja kqyer fleten veq nje lope te vizatume i ka mbet ne flet A4 se tjtern e ka humbe rruges per *TIRANE* a ndoshta tu u kthy.
 Edhe kur te del  paragazetave per intervist ta mubush mendjen qe ja ka vjedhe Sali Berisha, nuk e pranon se e ka hup udhes.

----------


## drenicaku

> kur ky burre luftonte per clirimin e kosoves, ti mund te ishe fshehur ne ndonje skute,gabimet per njerez jane, n,q,s, ka shkuar ne shtepi publike kjo tregon qe nuk eshte gay,megjiyhese dukej filmim i manipuluar,je i vogel te analizosh hashim Thacin


Po a ban bre shokit te na tregosh se ku luftoi,vetme nje vend dikun ma shume nuk ki nevoj,qenke frymezu diku ne qajtore per hashen.

----------


## Kosovelli

> Kun tuj luftu se kom pa hashim thaqin ne shqiperi ka nejt me jakup krasniqin e xhavit halitin dhe kan maru plane per likuidimin e liderve te Ibrahim Rugoves kjo esht lufta e  hashimit.



 E sakte ti nuk ke mundur me pa Hashimin as Jakupin kjo eshte e vertet, ti ende nuk i sheh keta dhe me siguri nuk ke me i pa, problemin lype biri mas vetit. Po keta kan be plane eshte e sigurt per viteev 80 me largue Serbin prej kosoves dhe e kan arrit dhe per kete sheti i serbis dhe shkiet kan leshue flet arres dhe i kan denuar ne munges per keto qellime.

----------


## presHeva-Lee

Cdo njeri gabon, por te gabosh emrin e Hilary Clinton me Medeleine Albright esht vertet per te ardhur turp . Nuk e di se cka pasur ne mend ate moment vetem me ka ardhur marre si vet me pas then at fjal, plus kur qeshen te gjith gazetaret . Ndonjeher nuk di a te qeshi apo te qaj kur shof ket video, nejse inshallah fiton Thaqi se po mundohet simbas mundesive qe ka a kta tjert e kan pas rastin sa vite edhe vec me vjedh me shumic kan dit .

----------


## fegi

> E sakte ti nuk ke mundur me pa Hashimin as Jakupin kjo eshte e vertet, ti ende nuk i sheh keta dhe me siguri nuk ke me i pa, problemin lype biri mas vetit. Po keta kan be plane eshte e sigurt per viteev 80 me largue Serbin prej kosoves dhe e kan arrit dhe per kete sheti i serbis dhe shkiet kan leshue flet arres dhe i kan denuar ne munges per keto qellime.


Prej viteve 80 hashimi i ka pas 10 vjet ska mujte me qu pushken

----------


## chino

> Nuk mund te quhet dikush budall e as gomar per një gabim.
> Sa i perket shtepis publike,ket propagand e ka lansu filiala e udbes në Kosovë,e disa gomar e marrin si te vertet,jan msu ti besoin udbes.
> Per ta vertetu a është lokali "BALLKANIKA" restoran apo shtepi publike e ke ket webfaqe.....
> www.gastronomskivodic.com.mk ballkanika.html./IMG
> Telefoni 389 230730 713.
> Shkupi nuk është aq larg ,mund te shkosh ne ket restoran ,e ta vertetosh se a është shtepi publike.


Bravo.




> Cdo njeri gabon, por te gabosh emrin e Hilary Clinton me Medeleine Albright esht vertet per te ardhur turp . ...


Poashtu.


*

----------


## daja shneq

ne rastse ska luftu Hashimi kush ka luftu ibrahim ugoviqi qe e kishte postin e pashes qe evendosi udba me okupu popullin  e vet,si ne kohen e turkit,turki rinte ne stambolle e me shqiptaret evete bantepash dhe linte rahat me sundu popullin e vet,nuk e kan pas plan me vra rugoviqin se per Thaqin rugoviqi eshte nje mikrob e asgje me shum,se me pas dasht me vra e kish vra qe as qe ju kish gjind coftina rugoviqit,o thuni lum e shyqyr qe e kena ket trim si Thaqin se me rugoviqin sish ardh kur pavarsia pos nje autonomiet e gjer

----------


## LuLiKraS

*Vertet jan disa gjera te cilat duhet kuptuar njeriu.*

* Nese nuk je profesor i diplomuar ateher mos meso nxenesit sepse rrezulltati eshte negativ ne mesimedhnje.*

Po te jesh kyeminister i pa shkolluar mire ( i pa afte per te qen kyeminister ), rrezullati eshte nagetive. Ndodhine gjera negative.. rina e *Kosoves duke kerkuar nje jet me te mire ne Europe ikun nga Kosova dhe perfundojne ne granca te slave duke i fundosur neper lumej.*


 Nese laun nje role ne Ushtri per gjera pozitive te Kombit mos tento te behet Kryeminister sepse nuk te takone (dhe pse ja ke arritur).

 Nese je i pasur mos shiko me pasuri tende te blesh pozita ne udheheqje te shtetit.

 Hashime Thaqi-t nuk i takone te jet Kyeminister, ket e dime te gjithe ne.
Kyeminister te jesh duhet te kesh shkolle duhet te kesh diploma jo ta bleshe diplomen ne univerzitete te ndryshme por te fitosh me pune dhe mesuar dhe studiuar.
Hashim Thaqi ska diplom, kjo te tregom kur del para paragazetarve te ndyrshem Vendor dhe Nderkombetare.


 Zotri Kyeminister e i dashuri e rrespektuari Hashimi i Thaqve nuk meritone te jesh Kyeminister dhe pike.

 Duke te rrespektuar ty kontributin tende , deshira ime per ty do ishte te jesh i pasur dhe te jesh ne te ardhmen dasht ZOTRI kryetare i ndonje Komune te Kosoves.

 Me deshir te jet Kosova ne duart te pa fajshmeve , ne duar te Rinis dhe diturise.
Ju pershendes te gjithve me se shumti pershendes Hashimin se duhet ta kuptoj se nuke ka hije kur te quajn Kyeminister.

Doketori ka per detyre te sheroj njerzit.
Profesori ka detyre te mesoj nxenesit.
Automekaniki ka perdetyre te riparoje mejte me vperime motorike.
Ushari ka perdetyre te luftoje.
Etj etj etj..........
*Hashimi Thaqi* ka perdetyre s'kam ide te caktuar per ty vetem pote isha i pasur do te dhuroja para per udhehequr nje biznes te madhe ne Kosove ne shej rrespekti per Kontributin tende...

----------


## dardaniAU

P.S, kurre nuk kame qen antare i PDK-se ose simpatizer i Thaqit!

Mirepo, duke lexuar se qka shkruani ju kundershteret e Thaqit, me shtyen qe per hater te opinjonit te shkruaj drejt, e drejta eshte: se Thaqi ben gabime ne konferenca per shtype, ose para e mbase mediave, por kjo nuk eshte aspak trishtuese, ngase shume udheheqsa dhe ftyra politike bejn gabime para mediave, mirepo e drejta eshte se Hashime Thaqi eshte nje djale i zoti ishte ne lufte por eshte dhe ne paqe, viteve 99' Serbia kerkonte kryet e Thaqit e jo te tjerve qe u sillshin poshte e perpjet neper airoportin e prishtines, ndersa Thaqi u deshke qe ta kalon airoportin e prishtines me nderkombetaret ne deren e pasme pa e pare policia serbe!!!
Por edhe tani Thaqi eshte nje shqiptar i vertet, dhe nje vizion te qaret pro evropian, dhe shume i dashtur per Kosoven she shqiptarin!

----------


## LuLiKraS

*Dardani Au*
 Une spo them qe ska kontribu. 
Veret ka ber gjera pozitive Pro Kombit Shqiptare Pro Europes se Madhe.
 Po puna eshte qe eshte i pa afte per detyren qe ka.

 Thjesh dhe Plqet thojne . Dhe nese je i mire ( i sinqert ),  i dobishem per rrethin dhe vendin ku jetone. Mos merr detyre madhore nese nuk ke aftesi per to.
Qdo detyre qe xanisi merr dhe nuke e permbush me sukses ai merr not te dobt ( te keqe).

*Hashim Thaqi* ka marr detyre per Kyeminister kerkun sosht.
Ka shtruar disa rruge ne disa komuna ku eshte PDK poashtu disa shkolla ka ndertu dhe sende tjter ska qit ne drite.

*Nuk eshte per tu lavdu* Hashim Thaqi sepse ska Investime te Jashtme ne Kosove.

Keto ndertime qe ka ber Hashtim Thaqi keto jan Ndertime te Kosovarjve qe jetojne aty qe paguan Taksa shtetit dhe i vjedhe popullin.

 Te shtine me pagu RRYMEN dhe nuk ke RRYM *4 ORE RRYM 2 ORE PA RRYM* dhe nese nuk paguan rrymen nuk ke rrym hiq me.
 RTK duhet me pagu 3 euro per qdo familje dhe nese nuk shikon RTK.
UJI duhet me pagu dhe pse gjysma e Kosoves nuk kan uje te pishem.


 Ti a din sa Imorti behet ne KOSOVE ato Taksa paguajn dhe vine ne Duart te ministris se Kosoves dhe behen keto ndertime.

* Hashim Thaqi send ska bohe as nje Investim Europian as Amerikan nuk ka investu ne Kosove per punisimin e RINIS*

Per funde:

*Hashim* plus *Thaqi* plus* Magari* minus *Thaqi* *e barabart me* *Hashim Magari* 

Ja dhe matematika po ta jep keta.

 A dini pse i them Magari i madhe Zotri Hashim Thaqi.
Sepse Kur *Rugova* Kuptoj Politiken e Europes dhe Amerikes ( ralitetin ), se Nuk egzitone Mundesi qe 2 shtete me nje Flamure nuk pranojne Fuqit e boterore. Rugova Shpalli flamurin te perkoheshem per Kosoven ne te cilen Shkruejn *DARDANI*
Hashim Thaqi ne diten e flamurit ne shej pa knaqesie shkoje ne Tiran per te Festuar diten e flamurit ( dhe mos rrespektimin e flamurit qe na erdhi nga rugova ).

 Po ky Hashim Thaqi vendosi Fjamurin e ri te Kosoves. *KISHTE HARRUAR SE THONTE KOSOVA NUK KA ME NDRRU FLAMURIN DO JEMI SHQIPERI E MADHE E ANDEJ KENDEJ DHE* ne  dhe ne *FUNDE HANGER FJALET SI QENI kaken*  ( me falni shprehje).

----------


## ABytyqi

Po si mas teje kush po dashka me fitu kesaj here...? mos je hala me rugov ti ?
Ti ski flok ne kry s me pas flok kishe pas edhe men edhe se kishe akuzu thaqin po rugoven se kur je dal ti ne gyrbet rugov klyshi i serbis u kan ne pushtet ,mjafton qe sistemin e rugov qubrrilloviqit e ka rrezu me Uqk dhe i ka dhan fund Luftrav nazifashiste anti shqiptare udb-Ldk

Rri shtremt e fol drejt !!!

----------


## LuLiKraS

*Rugova*  une po livriti vendit, tani po ulem dhe ja po filloj te shkruaj. ( kur te permendim rugoven eshte shej rrespekti me livrit vendi ).
Rugoven osht mire mos ta permendime shume Rametline. Ai mire i ka punet atje ne Parasj osht duke i prit te dera e Parajses ( xhenetit ) , ata qe jan PRO *DARDANIS DHE ILIRIS.*
E kunder atyne qe qesin harta ne flaumr shtetore ( te dardanve ).

----------


## ABytyqi

Sikur nje te mir ta kishte pas do ma mbushe mendjen ! por as nje te mir ai se ka pas as per veten se lere ma per popullin qe e ka urrejt me mish e me shpirt ,njerz pa shpirt jan veq kriminelat,sakrifikimi i popullit nuk i takon askujt perveq mbrojtjes se familjes,atdheut dhe zotit .



Ketu flitet per presidentin e serrbis rugov qetnikun qe rrint me shum i mpit kur populli u dergjte neper kohen sa ishte ai diktator ne pushtet.

----------


## dardaniAU

Ti Bytyqi, si eshte e munder ti thuashe veti "shqiptar" e ta shajshe nje burre shteti ku me teper se gjysma e popullit te Kosoves e rrespekton dhe nderon! por edhe shumica e vendeve botrore demokratike dhe civillizuese kane pasur dhe ende kane rrespek per ishe  kryetarin Rugova, 
Rugova ishte dhe do te mbetet figura me e shendritshme e popullit shqiptar te Kosoves, Rugova eshte hero i popullit shqiptar.

----------


## daja shneq

> P.S, kurre nuk kame qen antare i PDK-se ose simpatizer i Thaqit!
> 
> Mirepo, duke lexuar se qka shkruani ju kundershteret e Thaqit, me shtyen qe per hater te opinjonit te shkruaj drejt, e drejta eshte: se Thaqi ben gabime ne konferenca per shtype, ose para e mbase mediave, por kjo nuk eshte aspak trishtuese, ngase shume udheheqsa dhe ftyra politike bejn gabime para mediave, mirepo e drejta eshte se Hashime Thaqi eshte nje djale i zoti ishte ne lufte por eshte dhe ne paqe, viteve 99' Serbia kerkonte kryet e Thaqit e jo te tjerve qe u sillshin poshte e perpjet neper airoportin e prishtines, ndersa Thaqi u deshke qe ta kalon airoportin e prishtines me nderkombetaret ne deren e pasme pa e pare policia serbe!!!
> Por edhe tani Thaqi eshte nje shqiptar i vertet, dhe nje vizion te qaret pro evropian, dhe shume i dashtur per Kosoven she shqiptarin!


o mos tish kan Thaqi qe ka force e pushtet po a din kur talibancat e barabt e pisat e shpiunat ju kishin bind urdherave e ligjit ne Kosov,po duhet me than shyqyr qe ekna ket trim e asgan

----------

